# New Trainers!



## txhorsetrainer (Jul 24, 2019)

I just joined this forum, and I was wondering what advice you have for a student working on her training certification. How do I get started? I already have a Facebook page and I'm working on my website.
Until I have finished my schooling, I'm using my page to share educational pieces, (basic care, social requirements, advice).

I'd like to know what advise you have for me as I want to be able to do this pretty full-time. How did y'all get started? Biggest things to be careful of. Really anything will help. I want to do this the right way and the honest way. I've put it aside for too long under the pretense that people told me I won't succeed and that I should get a "real" job. My experience with horses expands more and more every day and I have worked with horses my entire life (working at home, race barns, rodeos, under amateur trainers, my own research, etc...) 

Please feel free to share your experiences below (even non-trainers:what do you look for in a trainer)

Thank you.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The best thing you can do is to get a job with someone who has a good reputation for training - not sure if you are meaning to train horses or people!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Well, since you asked, as a horse owner, what I would like to see in a trainer is someone who isn't married to one particular philosophy of horse training and they try to cram every horse into that philosophy (e.g. "I'll just tie 'em here until they learn to sit patiently"). I'd like to have someone who tries to understand the horse first, and then has a number of different approaches to choose from based on what they think of that horse. AND they aren't afraid to change things up if they aren't working. To be more specific, I want Mark Rashid to be my horse trainer.

Where in Texas are you? I have a Pony who's a training nightmare...


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I'm not a trainer, but here's how I see this. It's the same as any other craft in which you strive to become a master craftsperson and strike out on your own. It seems as though you went through a thorough apprenticeship phase, and now would be the time (in terms of medieval Europe) to enter your journeyman years, where you get hands-on experience from masters. During that time, you will be able to refine your craft and - most importantly - work on projects independently but with guidance. Success in these projects is then something you can offer prospective clients as proof of your skill. I think Clinton Anderson's clinicians somewhat follow that model, with the only difference that CA shouldn't be the only master under which they study learn from. That's what distinguishes a journeyman from a disciple.


----------



## txhorsetrainer (Jul 24, 2019)

*Reply*



ACinATX said:


> Well, since you asked, as a horse owner, what I would like to see in a trainer is someone who isn't married to one particular philosophy of horse training and they try to cram every horse into that philosophy (e.g. "I'll just tie 'em here until they learn to sit patiently"). I'd like to have someone who tries to understand the horse first, and then has a number of different approaches to choose from based on what they think of that horse. AND they aren't afraid to change things up if they aren't working. To be more specific, I want Mark Rashid to be my horse trainer.
> 
> Where in Texas are you? I have a Pony who's a training nightmare...


I'm in Kendalia, right outside of Boerne. Absolutely every horse is unique. I have trained all of my horses, and every one of my methods are bits and pieces of others' techniques. Basically, one big puzzle. I find what works and repeat (short sessions). Ponies are usually "nuts".


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Word of mouth is how the trainers that I've heard of, the local ones, find work. If you have a FB page, that's good. Ask to join other horse related FB pages, and ask the admin's if you can post your business there.

(I thought I might take a sec to remind you that posting links to FB here is a no-no. And, we don't allow self advertising of businesses, either.) But, if you want feedback of what folks here would like to see in a trainer, this is great place to ask that.


I know that when I was looking for an instructor, to teach ME riding, I was looking for a good communicator. It does me no good to have a really great rider out there yelling stuff at me that I can't figure out what she means. 

Great communication comes from great listening, and any good horseperson has to have darn good 'listening' skills for their horses. You know, to hear when the horse starts 'talking' to you.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The main problem that I've noticed with going pro, so to speak, is much the same as in the arts, like writing or painting: it's not the stuff you love to do that is so challenging, but the stuff you don't think of as part of your job. Like making and keeping to a business plan. Dealing with flaky, irritating, or otherwise difficult clients. Advertising yourself. Developing a good reputation in the community. Capitalization (borrowing money for physical investments like property improvements and equipment). I know a number of talented skilled horsewomen who tried and failed to make a go of it not because of their horse skills but because of other reasons. Like failing to keep their property repaired and groomed so it turned off prospects. Not being hardnosed about payment, so that people took advantage of her. Lacking a "professional" personality (bragging about her achievements all the time, smoking on the job ...). People who do make a go of it work as hard on the non-horse stuff as the horse stuff. Getting a 2 year degree in something like business administration would not be amiss. 

In terms of what I look for in a trainer? Word of mouth reputation, and proximity.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would also want to see proof positive of all you make claims of...
Results of public showing, rodeo... where people gather and compete and you did so with horses you make claims of "you" trained and now are success stories.
If you are a "trainer" of riders, then you better also be pulling in the ribbons with your students from places where you taught, apprenticed and such...or seen where they work they are very competent astride.
_You are your best advertisement,_ you and what is publicly acknowledged achievements of wins documented.
There are many who make claims but can not show proof...
_I want to* see* the proof..._
I want to see success stories primarily and that you were at a loss to help/train some as personalities do not always mesh well and conflict or just not making progress happens too at times...but you recognized and sent those on to someone else for success.
All trainers have limitations, all do.
Those are things I want to see and will dig about before I would hand my animal over to "your training methods unknown..."
I want a solid citizen if you are training my horse returned with a calm mind and manner about them, sane and sound when put in various situations..
I would want to know who you apprenticed under and _would_ be checking with them for references..
That would start me on my journey of finding a trainer for my animal and for me to learn to be a better rider/communicator with my horse.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## txhorsetrainer (Jul 24, 2019)

Thank you all for the advice! I'm really reading these over and over and analyzing every word. I am 22, but I've wanted this for as long as I can remember. My parents have not been active in their "support", usually ending their "YOU CAN DO ANYTHING" comments with "but you should have a real job/career" which I don't disagree with but I'm very capable of understanding that myself. It's usually back-handed comments. 

For example:
When I graduated high school I had a full-time job at a nursing home, but even though I loved my job, I was feeling unfulfilled. I saw on fb that someone was selling their yearling filly, basically untouched. $200 I sat down with my mom, and showed her the specifics and how I was interested in buying the filly and training her myself (using my own research of nutrition and training techniques) to eventually sell her to a forever home. Now keep in mind, none of the expenses would have come in contact with anyone but myself, (I had a really good paying job) and was already handling full financial responsibility of my mare. I was 18 and wanted to prove to myself that I was capable (even though I was-proof in my paint mare-she used to be absolutely bonkers). I was quickly shot down and it really made me think "I probably can't do this, I'm just a kid that doesn't know anything, and I should just get a regular job and forget about my dream." It was almost like they don't want me to work with horses, yet my mom was the one who taught me everything I knew about the world of horses as a kid. 

It really messed with my confidence and that changed when I met my current boyfriend. He was the one that found an institute that I frequently visited online, dreaming one day I could start those classes and actually do what I loved (with my parents comments in the back of my head, I always just closed the tab). He sat me down and told me to sign up and apply and I got in, starting my first class. It's been a struggle with 2 kiddos and regular adulting responsibilities, but I'm so motivated to keep trying and failing and trying again. 

All in all, I'm so grateful for your comments, advice, and suggestions, and they will be implemented into my process!


----------



## txhorsetrainer (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes! Horses most definitely!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The standard advice, I may as well give it now, is to focus on getting a job which pays for your horse hobby. Why? Because trying to make a living doing what you love, despite what the memes say, is usually a hard lesson in how capitalism works, and how different trying to pay your mortgage with your dream job that pays dirt wages is, than having the money to both pay your mortgage and have your lovely horses. 

The reason horse jobs pay so terribly is exactly because people love working with horses, so they put up with eating beans out of cans and living on credit cards. That is what you are competing with. 

The danger of focusing on horse skills instead of Real Job skills is that you could easily find yourself with a set of skills you do not want to use to make a living with, and no other ones. 

Why would you not want to use your horse skills to support yourself? 

Because it is a huge amount of work with generally poor monetary payback.
Because a great deal of the time you won't be doing fun stuff like riding. In fact a lot of horse pros find they never have time to ride their own horses. You'll be hassling with insurance, repair and vet bills, deadbeat clients, angry clients, clients who badmouth you on public forums, your busted knee from a horse falling on you and you can't fulfill your contracts, and and and. 
Because you might get really sick of dealing with the strain of being self-employed and having no job security or benefits or savings or vacations. This usually kicks in bigtime when you have children. 

On another horse discussion board there was a thread which had the title "Ex-Horse Pro's, what would make you get back into the business?" The answers were almost all, NOTHING. Nothing could make it worth my while to do it again. 

Doesn't mean you can't try! Just don't be starry eyed about it. And don't do anything either because your parents want you to or they don't want you to. Do things because they make sense to you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wait, did you say you have two children? That changes things entirely. If 'kiddos' means what I think it does.


Once you have children, it is your job to do what best provides for them and their future, (within reasonable limits).
Even in the best of circumstances, only a VERY FEW horse trainers make any kind of real money. the majority augment their income with other jobs, and work very hard to just get by. If you must provide for two children, then training horses for a living is not a realistic course. I'll be blunt about that.


----------



## txhorsetrainer (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes, I have 2 step daughters which we have 50/50. I also have 4 insurance adjusting licenses, one more pending, (which also allows me to work non-licensing states). I do have options. My boyfriend is the main provider in the family and supports our family of 4 and 6 animals we have along with 4 vehicles. My oldest is in school and my youngest goes to daycare full-time. So, yes while my bf and kiddos come first, I'm not naive to overloading lol. My mind and my body love to be busy and I actually enjoy running all over the county, but I also know what I can handle. I'm very aware that working with horses is a very bumpy road in every sense (especially financially). My family also knows what this entails and we have talked very thoroughly about this and Jeffery (bf) has complete confidence. I'm also prepared to handle "those people". I have dealt with those people more times than I can count. I have witnessed it first hand. I really appreciate y'all being honest. It's not a glamorous profession, but I want this more than anything. It's not going to be easy, sure but I don't give up easily either. I'm not wanting this for the fame or recognition, I want to help people and horses...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It sounds like you have a reasonable base of support there. I truly wish you the best. There are folks out there wanting help, that's for sure.


----------

